# surgery details



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Okay ladies, I can go more into detail here. I didn't want to say too much in The Lounge, because of the guys. But the hysterectomy was about an hour. They took my uterus and cervix. There was no problem with removal. The doctor said that since I was able to deliver all my children in less than 4 hours, it helped the fast removal of the uterus. My first 2 days of recovery were excruciating! I'm off the pain killers now and only on motrin, which I'm going to have to stop taking because it's upsetting my stomach. I still have a bit of a backache, but it's not half as bad as it was. I can only sit or lay in one position for a short period of time. Too long and I start to hurt. I can sit in front of the computer for about 20 minutes before starting to hurt. I am getting around well, which is surprising me. The healing process is going great but the dr. says to be careful, because I could think I'm futher along in the healing process than I really am, and could over do it & cause problems. just can't wait until the healing process is over and I can get back to my normal routine. Healing is 4 - 8 weeks. I already took 3 wks off of work and will let them now then if I need more time. They've been really great about the time. Okay, I'm getting tired, so I'll chat with you all later. Thanks for the well wishes in The Lounge!Love,Lori


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

So glad you are doing well! I have heard from my friends that have had hysters that you gotta take it easy even if you feel like you could push on and do more. Take it easy!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Trust me, honey, go easy on yourself. When I had the laproscopy a week ago, I did one thing more than I should've and do I ever know it. So, really baby yourself. Milk it!!







Make your family wait on you hand and foot!! Did he tell you about no lifting? I'm glad it went well and hope you keep continuing to do so. Don't worry about the tiredness. I asked the nurse about that and she said sometimes it takes a while to get anesthesia out of your system plus the fact that you've had surgery. So don't let it frustrate you, ok? Be good to yourself!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Absolutely pamper yourself to the hilt. I'm glad everything went well. Take care of yourself.


----------

